# Canada's biggest honour killing trial has begun



## tinydancer (Oct 28, 2011)

What is most interesting about this case is right from the get go our liberal media did not want to label this multiple homicide as an honour killing despite the fact that it was so blatantly obvious that the three sisters and the first wife were murdered for honour.

The individuals charged are the husband of the first wife and father to the girls, the second wife and the girls brother.

Finally though Prosecution has got the liberal media's balls to the walls by specifically calling out what these murders were. And it's not a "domestic violence" case like the lib media likes to try to excuse honour killings.

In a wire tap they even have the husband and father saying to his second wife

*" "No, they messed up, there was no other way," that "they were treacherous, they betrayed themselves and us," and "they committed treason, they betrayed themselves and us from beginning to end. They betrayed humankind, Islam, religion, tradition, everything."*

AND when the father is speaking to the son 

* Shafia told |Hamed, "Even if they hoist me up on the gallows, nothing is more dear to me than my honour. We will leave destiny to God. May God never make me, you or your mother honourless," and "Nothing is more valuable than our honour."*

And kudos to the Prosecution for calling this multiple murder for what it is.

Here is a link for those who are interested in following the case. I'll put up more in the following days.

Crown alleges honour killing in murder trial - Montreal Headlines | Examiner.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 28, 2011)

Where's the honor in hiding the bodies?

I wonder if they were wrapped in white before they sank the car.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 28, 2011)

the story in the link did not describe the act as an honor killing. anymore sorces? You have yet to prove that liberal media will only call it domestic violence which is how the police would define it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 28, 2011)

The accused describe it as honor killings.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 28, 2011)

4 people are dead ..... they murdered them....the reasons are not important.....when you kill someone in a situation other than self defense or defense of innocents....it is murder regardless of the reason


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 28, 2011)

We have had Christian people here in America murder their spouse and children because "God told them."

The religion was not held up as a legitimate defense for their actions.


Same with these so called honor killings.

Islam does not condone or call for honor killings.

What the guy did was just murder reguardless of personal motive.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 28, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> We have had Christian people here in America murder their spouse and children because "God told them."
> 
> The religion was not held up as a legitimate defense for their actions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 28, 2011)

Ropey, she was found guilty in a legal court of law and sentenced to capital punishment for her crime.

Comparing legal capitol punishment to blatant murder is very disingenuous but typical for you.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> 4 people are dead ..... they murdered them....the reasons are not important.....when you kill someone in a situation other than self defense or defense of innocents....it is murder regardless of the reason


Are you against the idea of 'hate crimes' then?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 28, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> the story in the link did not describe the act as an honor killing. anymore sorces? You have yet to prove that liberal media will only call it domestic violence which is how the police would define it.



Do you have a link showing how and when the police defined this as domestic violence?

The Prosecution is saying that it was an honour killing. The accused said the homicides were all about honour.

How did you miss this quote from the OP?

The accused father saying to the son that it was all about their honour. And the Prosecution  have this on tape.

*" Shafia told |Hamed, "Even if they hoist me up on the gallows, nothing is more dear to me than my honour. We will leave destiny to God. May God never make me, you or your mother honourless," and "Nothing is more valuable than our honour."*


----------



## Ropey (Oct 28, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey, she was found guilty in a legal court of law and sentenced to capital punishment for her crime.
> 
> Comparing legal capitol punishment to blatant murder is very disingenuous but typical for you.



Yes, but it was 'considered an honor killing' by culture, not law.

The opposite of what you are trying to say...


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey, she was found guilty in a legal court of law and sentenced to capital punishment for her crime.
> ...


Fucking animals.

And, that insults animals.


----------

